
Is The New Alexa More Accurate? Initial Answer: No. - jmorin007
http://www.centernetworks.com/alexa-rankings-off
======
sadiq
I wonder if there's startup milage in a good way of estimating website
traffic/exposure?

For one, what metrics external to the websites could you use to measure
traffic?

The Alexa toolbar approach skews things towards the kind of people willing to
actually run a toolbar.

Maybe looking a links, maybe google rankings, mentioning on blogs?

Sounds like a nice machine learning application.

